# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  ریاضی رو چجوری بخونم ؟

## rezamj

سلام و خسته نباشید راستش یک سوال داشتم من نمی دونم ریاضی رو چجوری بخونم من ریاضیم از پایه ضعیف بوده و الان که سومم واقعا تو حسابان موندم چی کار کنم من الان گل واژه و گاج نقره ای حسابان رو دارم ولی هی می خونم هی چیچی نمی فهمم الان کارم به جایی کشیده که هی باخودم می گم چرا اومدم ریاضی چرا نرفتم انسانی و بقیه رشته ها .. واقعا موندم چی کار کنم ولی در بقیه درسا مث فیزیک و شیمی و عربی یا حتی هندسه و جبر مشکلی ندارم ولی ریاضیم خیلی مشکل دامم   .. اقا من میخوام ریاضیم عالی بشه چی کار کنم اگر منبعی چیزی سراغ دارید بگیدد ؟؟

اساتید کمک  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## شـــورش

والا منم با ریاضی مشکل دارم

موندم چــــرا مدیر عزیز ک خودشون مهندسی مکانیک خوندن واسی بخش ریاضی وقت نمیذارن  و کمکی 

نمی رسونن

 @Araz

----------


## rezamj

> والا منم با ریاضی مشکل دارم
> 
> موندم چــــرا مدیر عزیز ک خودشون مهندسی مکانیک خوندن واسی بخش ریاضی وقت نمیذارن  و کمکی 
> 
> نمی رسونن
> 
>  @Araz


اره اینجا زیاد وقت نمی زارن  برای ریاضی  بر عکس تو زیست و شیمی و ترکوندن  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## moeinreza

برای ریاضی
اول برین جزوه تونو کامل بخونین + حل تمام مثال های داخل جزوه
بعد تمام تمرینا مثالا همشو حل کنین
بعد برین سراغ تست های سراسری 10 سال پیش
اگه وقت اضافه آوردین برین تست تالیفی بزنین
ولی به نظرم اگه تست های سراسری رو خوب کار کنین مشکل نخواهین داشت
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## nitah

برای ریاضی باید اول کتاب درسی رو خوب بخونید و تمرین هاش رو کامل حل کنید تا تسلط نسبی پیدا کنید
بعد جزوه با درسنامه کتاب کمکیتون رو بخونید و مثال و تمریناشو حل کنید
بعد هم تا میتونید تست کار کنید که اولویت با تست های کنکور هست 
موفق باشید

----------


## Mr.Pharmacist

تمرین تمرین تمرین

----------


## helix

تامحاسباتتو قوی نکنی و دید ریاضی پیدا نکنی هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته :Yahoo (50):

----------


## rezamj

> برای ریاضی
> اول برین جزوه تونو کامل بخونین + حل تمام مثال های داخل جزوه
> بعد تمام تمرینا مثالا همشو حل کنین
> بعد برین سراغ تست های سراسری 10 سال پیش
> اگه وقت اضافه آوردین برین تست تالیفی بزنین
> ولی به نظرم اگه تست های سراسری رو خوب کار کنین مشکل نخواهین داشت


من سومم معلمون واقعا افتضاحه برعکس پارسال جزوه نمی ده واسه هر مبحس دوتا تمرین می کنه ممیره بحس بعدی..  منی که سومم و صفره ریاضیم  للازمه تست شروع کنم؟؟

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> برای ریاضی باید اول کتاب درسی رو خوب بخونید و تمرین هاش رو کامل حل کنید تا تسلط نسبی پیدا کنید
> بعد جزوه با درسنامه کتاب کمکیتون رو بخونید و مثال و تمریناشو حل کنید
> بعد هم تا میتونید تست کار کنید که اولویت با تست های کنکور هست 
> موفق باشید


کتاب درسی خیلی گنگه. تمرینایی که داده رو هم من جوابشون رو ندارم به خاطر همین نمیتونم از جوابم مطمئن باشم. خوشبختانه ریاضی تجربی جامع خیلی سبز سوالاش رو با سوالای مشابه تمرینای کتاب شروع میکنه.
من به جزوه معلم خودمون که سر زدم دیدم اوووووه زمان ما یه چیز دیگه بوده حالا اصن کلا یه چیز دیگه است!
هم اصطلاحات رو عوض کردن هم جای مباحث رو!! نمیدونی چجوری باید بخونیش.
پیشنهادت برای من چیه نیتا جون؟
خوندن کتاب درسی خیلی مهمه؟

----------


## rezamj

> برای ریاضی باید اول کتاب درسی رو خوب بخونید و تمرین هاش رو کامل حل کنید تا تسلط نسبی پیدا کنید
> بعد جزوه با درسنامه کتاب کمکیتون رو بخونید و مثال و تمریناشو حل کنید
> بعد هم تا میتونید تست کار کنید که اولویت با تست های کنکور هست 
> موفق باشید


سلامم منی که سومم لازمه تست  بزنم  مم گاج نقره ای ای می کیکرو حسابان دارم لازمه کتاب تست دیگه ای بگیرم ؟؟

----------


## nitah

> کتاب درسی خیلی گنگه. تمرینایی که داده رو هم من جوابشون رو ندارم به خاطر همین نمیتونم از جوابم مطمئن باشم. خوشبختانه ریاضی تجربی جامع خیلی سبز سوالاش رو با سوالای مشابه تمرینای کتاب شروع میکنه.
> من به جزوه معلم خودمون که سر زدم دیدم اوووووه زمان ما یه چیز دیگه بوده حالا اصن کلا یه چیز دیگه است!
> هم اصطلاحات رو عوض کردن هم جای مباحث رو!! نمیدونی چجوری باید بخونیش.
> پیشنهادت برای من چیه نیتا جون؟
> خوندن کتاب درسی خیلی مهمه؟


آره عزیزم واقعا مهمه
من تو همین انجمن دیدم که یکی از بچه ها فقط با تسلط کامل روی کتاب و حل تمریناش بدون تست ، ازمون 11مهر کانون که جامع پایه بود 65%ریاضی زده بود!
یکی از استادا گفته یود باید انقدر روی کتاب و تمریناش مسلط باشی که وقتی ی تست گذاشتن جلوت بدونی این از کدوم تمرین کتاب شبیه سازی شده!
خیلی از تست های کنکور هم  با یکم تغییر همون تمرینا کتاب هستن
میتونی حل المسائل کتاب درسی رو سرچ کنی تو اینترنت و دانلود کنی ، تو همین سایت کنکور هم یادمه پاسخ همه پرسش های ریاضی اول و دوم و سوم بود.
واسه جزوه هم گفتم جزوه یا درسنامه کتاب کمک آموزشیتون مثل همون خیلی سبز یا کوله پشتی منظورم این بود
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nitah

> سلامم منی که سومم لازمه تست  بزنم  مم گاج نقره ای ای می کیکرو حسابان دارم لازمه کتاب تست دیگه ای بگیرم ؟؟


سلام 
تست که آره لازمه ولی اول بخاطر امتحان نهایی باید خوب تشریحی کار کنی به تسلط که رسیدی بری سراغ تست که همون کتابی که داری خوبه.
واسه تشریحی هم نمونه سوالات امتحان نهایی سال های گذشته خیلی خوبه من همونارو کار کردم ریاضی نهایی شدم 19.25 که البته بخاطر بی دقتی و اشتباه محاسباتی خودم بود.

----------


## MAHSA

تست زیاد بزن

----------


## mamad.hny

> سلام و خسته نباشید راستش یک سوال داشتم من نمی دونم ریاضی رو چجوری بخونم من ریاضیم از پایه ضعیف بوده و الان که سومم واقعا تو حسابان موندم چی کار کنم من الان گل واژه و گاج نقره ای حسابان رو دارم ولی هی می خونم هی چیچی نمی فهمم الان کارم به جایی کشیده که هی باخودم می گم چرا اومدم ریاضی چرا نرفتم انسانی و بقیه رشته ها .. واقعا موندم چی کار کنم ولی در بقیه درسا مث فیزیک و شیمی و عربی یا حتی هندسه و جبر مشکلی ندارم ولی ریاضیم خیلی مشکل دامم   .. اقا من میخوام ریاضیم عالی بشه چی کار کنم اگر منبعی چیزی سراغ دارید بگیدد ؟؟
> 
> اساتید کمک


برای حسابان، کتاب گاج سبز به طرز عجیبی کار تشریحیتون رو خوب میکنه، ولی خیلی باید براش وقت بزاری و همه تمریناش رو کامل حل کنی

----------


## rezamj

> سلام 
> تست که آره لازمه ولی اول بخاطر امتحان نهایی باید خوب تشریحی کار کنی به تسلط که رسیدی بری سراغ تست که همون کتابی که داری خوبه.
> واسه تشریحی هم نمونه سوالات امتحان نهایی سال های گذشته خیلی خوبه من همونارو کار کردم ریاضی نهایی شدم 19.25 که البته بخاطر بی دقتی و اشتباه محاسباتی خودم بود.


اهاان فقط یک سوال دیگه داشتم در هفته چند ساعت برای حسابان بزارم که خیلی قوی بشه اخه من بدون برنامه درس می خونم ؟ بعد سی دی اموزشی خوبی سراغ دارید برای ریاضی ؟؟ چون اصلا معلم حسابانمون خوب نیست و سر کلاس اصلا خوب توضیح نمی ده..
واقعا ممنونم <3

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> برای حسابان، کتاب گاج سبز به طرز عجیبی کار تشریحیتون رو خوب میکنه، ولی خیلی باید براش وقت بزاری و همه تمریناش رو کامل حل کنی


الان من برای تشریحی گل وازه دارم خوبه فک کنم چون واقعا سوالای خوبی توشن تازهاگر گاج سبزم بگیرم خیلی منابعم زیاد میشه و شاید قاطی کنم نمی دونم والا  .. توی منابع درسی گیر کردم کدوم و بگیرم نگیرم

----------


## لاله صادقی

دوست عزیز اول باید مفهوم رو درک کنی و یاد بگیری بعد بری سراغ تست. من خودم تدریس میکنم. زمان ما کتاب حسابان خیلی قطورتر و کلی مطلب داشت. من نمره های ریاضیم همیشه 19 20 میشد. کارنامم هم هست. من همیشه مفهومی میخوندم. البته من یادمه که معلم حسابانمون خوب نبود و نصفی از بچه های کلاس با همدیگه رفتیم پیش یه معلم دیگه تو آموزشگاه. نذاشتم ریاضیم خراب شه. چون اگه حسابان رو نفهمی سال دیگه و بعدها تو دانشگاه هم مشکل داری. به هر حال من در خدمتم.

----------


## nitah

[QUOTE=rezamj;309726]اهاان فقط یک سوال دیگه داشتم در هفته چند ساعت برای حسابان بزارم که خیلی قوی بشه اخه من بدون برنامه درس می خونم ؟ بعد سی دی اموزشی خوبی سراغ دارید برای ریاضی ؟؟ چون اصلا معلم حسابانمون خوب نیست و سر کلاس اصلا خوب توضیح نمی ده..
واقعا ممنونم <3

راستش من رشته ام تجربیه ، اما خب بستگی به خودت داره که چقدر تو این درس تسلط داری هرچی کمتر باید وقت بیشتری یزاری واسش و تا میتونی تمرین حل کنی و بعدش تست.
من سال سوم معلم ریاضیم جلد اول آموزش حسابان مبتکران رو بهم هدیه داد که من گاهی بعضی مباحث رو از رو اون میخوندم و کتاب خوبی بود اما نمیدونم تو باید از هم رشته هات بپرسی اونا بهتر میتونن راهنماییت کنن.

----------

